# Luhr Jensen Downrigger Parts



## dodgeramsst2003 (May 18, 2008)

Hi, 

first of all I hope I'm posting this in the right section. I have a pair of Lure Jensen and sons downriggers that I bought at a flee market. Price was right so I took a chance. Now I can't find a thing on where to get parts. I've looked at the Luhr website and can't even find mention of downriggers. Looks like they no longer make them? Both of them need bases, and I figure I can get another brand and make them work, but I need bands for the line counters and if I remember right on of the counters needs a wheel. I'm a pretty handy guy so if need be I'll come up with something, just wondering if anyone has any information on these. 

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## Slowjoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, Chris. I see this is a rather old post, and I am in much the same situation as you. I have two Luhr Jensen downriggers, and I need parts, too. I was wondering if you had any success? I need a line counter band (or belt) and 2 mounting bases. Any help you or anybody could give is appreciated!
Slowjoe


----------



## BigRob (Aug 19, 2011)

Zombie thread! I just got one for 20 bucks at a yard sale and I think its only missing whatever piece holds the counter in place at the end of the boom and the line guide piece... Wondering how u stop the crank once at depth as well


----------

